# como calcular la potencia de un amplificador



## soneromegaconcierto (Ago 30, 2011)

soy nuevo en el foro y principiante en electronica. tengo un amplificador el cual tiene las siguientes especificaciones y me gustaria saber que potencia entrega trabajando a 8Ω a 4 y en bridge.
2 transformadores toroidales de 50v cada uno y a 8amperios.
16 transistores 5200. 8 por canal.
2 tarjetas zener.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

El que tenga muchso o pocos transistres en la salida no te garantizan nad de nada, no especificas s la tensión que das del trafo en AC d de fuente DC suponiendo que fueran DC 8ohm 100W RMS, 4 ohm puede llegar a 200W si el diseño lo permite muchos dan entre 150 y 200W, y en bridge a 8ohm 300 a 400 W por lo dicho ateriromente

De todas forms el tema ya esta en foro y deberias utilzar el buscador antes de consultar

Te recomiendo leer las normas de participación para evitarte molestias

No obstante bienvenio al foro


----------



## soneromegaconcierto (Ago 31, 2011)

ok brother gracias por lo dicho.

segun unas formulas que encontre entonces seria lo siguiente.corrijo
si tenemos 2 transformadores a 16 amperios=32 amperios. y a +-64voltios.
W= V x I por ejemplo si la fuente de poder es de 32 amperios y +- 64 voltios con tap central, entonces despejando W tenemos una potencia disponible de 64+64=128 V x 32 A= 4096 watt totales. osea 2048 W,  por canal.
si se aplica la formula:    rms=pmop/12 entonces 4096/12=340 watt rms
340 rms seria la potencia real de este aparatico.170 rms por canal
si no es asi porfavor opinar.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 2, 2011)

Que la fuente tenga determinada capacidad de potencia no signirica que el amplficador entregue esa potencia  estas totalmente equivocado

En el calculo de potencia de un amplificador clae AB tienen importacnia la tensión de alimentación y la carga, otra cosa no interviene

El tansformador se calcula a partir de las necesidades de un amplificador dado a partir de la tensión de laimentación necesaria y lo corriente que consume más un plus, pero nunca al reves


----------



## soneromegaconcierto (Sep 3, 2011)

listo falta mucho por aprender.


----------

